# Ya'll boat guys...



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

privatetiers good boats? bad boats? tell me what ya'll think of them 
-thanks- jay

P.S.- I know I spelled the name of the boat wrong but it sounds like the name of the boat


----------



## Yrosnake (Aug 8, 2003)

*It looks like a good boat*

Checking the website makes it look like an excellent bay boat. http://www.privateerboats.com/ The important thing is hull integrity. If it's a substantial boat make sure to have it surveyed. Being a power boat - pay close attention to the powerplant. I've owned and fished off a 27 foot sailboat before I got my current trawler. The Bay can get nasty quick - so the choices based on the boat's capability are running to safety or sitting out a squall when you get caught (either at anchor or holding position with the motor). There's lot's of good used boats out there - I am partial to the Boston Whaler for a nice solid fishing boat.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

*Yes sir!*

Our Survey firm has used them for about 25 years now. We have a 21, 18 and a 16 footer and they get used nearly every day. The toughest damn hulls around IMHO.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Gosh- darn that's right, I have a 15.ft one my dad gave me and he baught it brand new when he was...I think....18-20 something like that... but he's 55 know so that tells u how good the boat is. Talking about that dose any body know where to get a 25-40 horse power motor cheap, i mean real cheap, like a kid who washes and paints and builds docks can afford it, if ya know of one


----------

